# Welche Kategorie ergibt eine redundante Kategorie 1?



## Michel1001 (11 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
wie bewertet man eine redundante Kategorie 1? Welcher PL ist damit zu erreichen?

Mein konkretes Beispiel sieht wie folgt aus:
Wir haben zwei nebenaneinder angeordnete Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer, die beide die Temperatur eines Gases in einem Rohr messen.
Zur Signalverarbeitung sind beide STB's in Reihe auf ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät geführt. Für die STB's liegen mir MTTF-Werte vor.

Weitere Sicherheitssensoren sind auch noch in der Reihenschaltung (Sicherheitsdruckbegrenzer, Füllstandsmelder mit SIL-Zulassung). Auch diese sind redundant ausgeführt.

Welche Kategorie habe ich jetzt?

Danke im Voraus,
Michael


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2014)

Hast du alle Sicherheitssensoren einkanalig in Reihe auf das Schaltgerät geführt?
Wenn ja, dann hast du keine richtigte Redundanz. Mit einem einzigen Querschluß ist dein System nicht mehr sicher.

Schau dir mal von Pilz das Tool Pascal an. Damit kannst du recht einfach deine Sicherheitstechnik prüfen.
Es ist deutlich übersichtlicher als die Sistema.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (11 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
rein nach dem Aufbau ist das höchstens Kategorie 1, aber nicht immer und überall ist die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 oder die DIN EN 62061 anzuwenden.
Siehe z.B. die DIN EN 746-2 Abschnitt 5.7.2  da kann man auch Komponenten einsetzen die eine bestimmte Produktnorm erfüllen ohne einen PL oder SIL.
Also um was handelt es sich dann kann man sehen was zu erfüllen ist.


----------



## Michel1001 (11 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
danke für Eure Antworten. Ich habe das schon befürchtet.

@Safety: Danke für den Hinweis. Einige der Sensoren fallen unter die Richtlinie für Gasverbrauchseinrichtungen (die in der EN 746-2 herangezogen wird), wie z. B. der Min-Druckschalter. 

STB's leider nicht ...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2014)

Eigentlich haben alle Sicherheitsschaltgeräte 2 Kanäle.
Du kannst also STB1 - Pmin1 auf Kanal 1 und STB2 - Pmin2 auf Kanal 2 verdrahten.
So kommst du auf Kategorie 3.

Je nach Anforderung (z.B. Brennersteuerung) gibt es auch fertige geprüfte Sicherheitsschaltgeräte.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (12 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
das Problem wenn Du keine Produktnorm bei den Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzern hast, ist
der Diagnosedeckungsgrad, dazu musst Du eine FMEA der Strukturen machen. Alternativ würde ich Dir eine Sicherheitssteuerung empfehlen an die Du dann die Sicherheitsfunktionen einzeln anschließen kannst und damit dann einen Kreuzvergleich der Signale machen kannst.
Aber wenn es sich um Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer handelt lösen die eigentlich nie aus, das bedeute eine Diagnose ist nicht möglich, die Normen DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und auch DIN EN 62061 gehen von mindestens einer Anforderungsrate von 1xpro Jahr aus!
Das bedeutet diese Normen gehen von einer hohen Anforderungsrate aus, dies ist z.B. mit Analogen Signale realisierbar. Ansonsten geht das Ganze  in die Prozesstechnik 61511 niedrige Anforderungsrate.
Aber wenn das zugelassene Sensoren sind, lese Dir mal genau die Betriebsanleitung durch wie das Teil bestimmungsgemäß eingesetzt werden muss. Da gilt für alle weiteren Bauteile auch.


----------



## Michel1001 (13 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
vielen Dank nochmals für Eure interessanten Beiträge.

Ich werde mal etwas konkreter: Die STB entsprechen einer Produktnorm, der DIN EN 14597. Diese ist aber leider nicht in der Richtlinie für Gasverbrauchseinrichtungen 

2009/142/EG harmonisiert.

Bei den STB's handelt es sich um den Jumo Typ ATH-70 als Einfach-Thermostat. Ich habe einmal das Datenblatt durchgesehen. Sie verfügen über einen Öffnerkontakt 

mit Wiedereinschaltsperre. Ich müsste nochmal schauen, ob hier im Rahmen der Wiederkehrenden Prüfungen in Sachen DC etwas zu finden ist.

Ich werde das mit Pascal nochmal anschauen, aber ich komme immer mehr zu dem Schluss, dass ich Kategorie 3 nur erreichen kann, wenn ich STB's mit Doppel-

Kontakt einsetze (so wie Blockmove es beschrieben hat).

Fertig geprüfte Sicherheitsschaltgeräte werden in einer anderen Sicherheitsfunktion übrigens eingesetzt. Die Dichtheitskontrolle erfüllt die Anforderungen der EN 1643 

und schaltet zwei automatische Absperrventlie nach EN 161 ab.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jora (14 Juli 2014)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Bei den STB's handelt es sich um den Jumo Typ ATH-70 als Einfach-Thermostat. Ich habe einmal das Datenblatt durchgesehen.



Guten Morgen,

schau mal da
http://www.jumo.de/produkte/tempera...r-nach-din-en-14597-701150.html?parentId=2928
Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nach EN 746-2, wenn du wirklich "sauber" eine entsprechende Sicherheitsfunktion nachbilden willst. Lass dich von dem "einfachen" Wechsler nicht irritieren, intern sind da zwei Wechsler verbaut und entsprechend verschaltet, frag aber blos nicht warum, ich denk die wollten kreativ sein. In meiner vorherigen Firma haben wir den Baustein auch immer zur sicheren Temperaturüberwachung im Schaltschrank eingesetzt.

Ich weiß irgend ne andere Firma stellt auch noch nen STB her, weiß aber grad nicht mehr wie die heißt... War ne kleinere Firma, wobei der STB auch nicht so universell war wie der von Jumo. Preislich hatte sich da nur n wirklicher Unterschied ergeben, dadurch das Jumo seine eigenen Thermoelemente Vertreiben will.

Naja, wir alle sind froh, das einige Anforderungen der EN 746-2 sich auch wirklich (leicht) umstzen lassen - Stichwort EN 161. Bei manchen Punkten haben die BWL´r auf die Steuerung losgeleassen, würde zumindest die Denkweise dahinter erklären  

So, genug gelästert,
Gruß
Alex


----------

